# New CR1!



## jaysc (Apr 23, 2010)

Got my new ('08, clearance, best deal anyone has ever gotten, I'll put life savings on it) CR1 Pro today. Full ultegra, Ksyrium Elite wheels. Great ride, very responsive, and I'm really impressed by the attention to detail. Got the dork disk off, garmin mounted up, pictures taken... just have to get them on the computer.

Just wanted to share. Pictures to come!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

jaysc said:


> Got my new* ('08, clearance, best deal anyone has ever gotten, I'll put life savings on it)* CR1 Pro today. Full ultegra, Ksyrium Elite wheels. Great ride, very responsive, and I'm really impressed by the attention to detail. Got the dork disk off, garmin mounted up, pictures taken... just have to get them on the computer.
> 
> Just wanted to share. Pictures to come!


I love my CR1 Pro.
Mine is a 2009 clearance.

I'll bet my deal was better than yours.
(I'm a dealer)

I'll PM you the address to send your life savings to...


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

pics?

and what is the dork disk and why take it off? (is it that plastic thing between the cassette and the wheel?


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats! I have a 2008 CR1 Pro that I found as an unridden frame and built up full ultegra with neuvation M28 aeros. LOve the bike! Pics, soon?

Yeah, dork disk is the plastic piece between cassette and wheel. It's there to keep you from shifting into the spokes and wrecking your derailleur and wheel. You take it off because everyone says you should or you are a dork.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

skyliner1004 said:


> pics?
> 
> and what is the dork disk and why take it off? (is it that plastic thing between the cassette and the wheel?



Yes its the small clear disk between your wheel and cassette. Your RD should already be adjusted so you don't throw your chain into the spokes when shifting into the higher gear.

PS
Your bike will cooler with it off


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

now, how do i get it off?


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I used a sharp pair of sheet metal sissors, but I guess you can use a pair of wire cutters and just keep snipping little by little until you make your way through it. Just be sure you don't clip your spokes


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> I used a sharp pair of sheet metal sissors, but I guess you can use a pair of wire cutters and just keep snipping little by little until you make your way through it. Just be sure you don't clip your spokes


Wouldn't it be easier to just pull the cassette off the wheel and slide the spoke protector off?  

I'm pretty sure that my local bike shop simply leaves the disks off when they install the cassettes on the wheels of the bicycles they assemble so that their customers don't have to deal with it. Certainly, that's what I have done for the last couple of wheel sets that I have purchased from Neuvation and Mavic respectively.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

shockfinder said:


> Congrats! I have a 2008 CR1 Pro that I found as an unridden frame and built up full ultegra with neuvation M28 aeros. LOve the bike! Pics, soon?
> 
> Yeah, dork disk is the plastic piece between cassette and wheel.* It's there to keep you from shifting into the spokes and wrecking your derailleur and wheel.* You take it off because everyone says you should or you are a dork.


so if i take it off, will i shift past the largest sprocket on my cassette? It shouldn't if my RD is correctly adjusted, right?


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

LOUISSSSS said:


> so if i take it off, will i shift past the largest sprocket on my cassette? It shouldn't if my RD is correctly adjusted, right?


This is a great chance to let your dealer prove he / she is worth buying from. Leave it on until your first checkup and then let them remove it as part of the wheel spoke tension check and cable adjustment that they should perform at that time.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

TucsonMTB said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to just pull the cassette off the wheel and slide the spoke protector off? .


Sure it is if you have the tools to remove the cassette which I don't. Mine was was soft flexable plastic and two snips it pop right off... took me all about 5 seconds to remove, beets removing the wheel and cassette IMO:thumbsup:


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> Sure it is if you have the tools to remove the cassette which I don't. Mine was was soft flexible plastic and two snips it pop right off... took me all about 5 seconds to remove, beats removing the wheel and cassette IMO:thumbsup:


Cool! I must defer to your greater recent experience. It would make sense for the manufacturer to make them easy to remove. :aureola:


----------



## jaysc (Apr 23, 2010)

TucsonMTB said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to just pull the cassette off the wheel and slide the spoke protector off?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that my local bike shop simply leaves the disks off when they install the cassettes on the wheels of the bicycles they assemble so that their customers don't have to deal with it. Certainly, that's what I have done for the last couple of wheel sets that I have purchased from Neuvation and Mavic respectively.



Yup, is would be, that's what I did. Didn't feel like taking scissors to my new bike. 

I do believe that it is a law that new bicycles must be sold with them on. Can't get my computer to recognize my card reader, so I'll be getting a new one tomorrow, so maybe some pics to come.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

jaysc said:


> I do believe that it is a law that new bicycles must be sold with them on.


You are thinking of reflectors, I believe. They are covered by a CPSC regulation, or something like that.  



jaysc said:


> Can't get my computer to recognize my card reader, so I'll be getting a new one tomorrow, so maybe some pics to come.


We are counting on you. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaysc (Apr 23, 2010)

TucsonMTB said:


> You are thinking of reflectors, I believe. They are covered by a CPSC regulation, or something like that.  \


Oh, ok. Thanks. Strange then that I got a dork disk, but no reflectors.... who knows?



PlatyPius said:


> I love my CR1 Pro.
> Mine is a 2009 clearance.
> 
> I'll bet my deal was better than yours.
> ...


Actually it was old stock, and as I am a very faithful customer of the LBS I was offered dealer cost. So, I guess we'll have to share the victory! Sometimes I think to myself "it must be nice to own a bike shop, because you get everything at cost" but then I remember that you have to own a bike shop... no thanks. You are one of the few and the brave.


----------

